# Polo 6R coding changes (mainly lighting)



## Der Finne. (Nov 5, 2010)

Hello! 

I'm trying to reconfigure some DRL behaviour and disable cold diagnosis for certain bulbs on my brand new MY2011 Polo 6R. This is probably done in 09 Central Electronics. Unfortunately though, the control module 7H0 937 089 B has no label file in VCDS yet, so I'm in complete darkness as to what does what.

I've already emailed my Autoscan and Control Module Maps to Sebastian at R-T, but didn't include any of my bit-by-bit changing findings in that email so I thought I'd post them here.

These are the bits I've been able to figure out this far (or at least partly understand what they do) :

- Byte 12 bit 5 = Comfort Blinker

- Byte 12 bit 0 = "Nordic" setting???
-> Front and rear parking lights plus license plate lights are switched on with ignition on, light switch at "0".

- Byte 14 bit 3 = automatic rear window wiping when front wipers are on and reverse gear is selected


- Byte 23: Much of DRL functionality seems to be here;

My car has bi-xenon with LED parking/DRL lights. There are halogen cornering lights integrated in the main headlights. Separate fog lights are situated lower down, and these only act as fogs since DRL and cornering lights are integrated in the main headlight unit.

The car came factory configured with only the front LEDs on as DRL (ignition on, light switch in "0" position). No other lamps are on with the DRLs. The corresponding bit status of the Byte 23 is 01000001.

I then played with the long coding helper for the Byte 23. This is what I discovered:
- changing bit 4 from 0 to 1 switches off the LEDs
- changing bit 3 from 0 to 1 selects low beam xenon as DRL (plus LEDs are switched off)
- changing bit 2 from 0 to 1 selects cornering lights as DRL (plus LEDs are switched off)
- changing bit 6 from 1 to 0 turns off any of the three above DRL light sources. This bit would seem to be the "master" DRL enable/disable switch? 
- changing bit 7 from 0 to 1 switches off the LED DRL on the side where indicator is blinking. Didn't test this bit with the other DRL light sources, but may well be that this switching off is for the LED strip only? With this setting the LEDs on that side didn't dim but shut off completely. I believe that a dimming function could be achieved together with some other bit (yet to be discovered in some other Byte)?

I'm trying to enable rear + license plate lights on simultaneously with LED DRL. The Byte 12 bit 0 "Nordic bit" brings me close to this, but it also dims the LEDs to parking light level.  So I've yet to find a combination bit that brings the LEDs back to DRL brightness together regardless of the Byte 12 bit 0 being "1".

I hope this all was complicated enough for you...


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

We have most of the data for these done and ready but it will take some more time to prepare additional new things and fixes before this is being published together with next VCDS update. Since the new files are not compatible with the current version of VCDS, I have to ask you to wait some more time.


----------



## Der Finne. (Nov 5, 2010)

^^ Hey, that's great news! Nice to hear you're working on the new Polo, I'll keep waiting then!


----------



## Der Finne. (Nov 5, 2010)

Any progress on the 7H0 937 089 B label file for the 6R?

My VCDS 10.6.1 (EN) auto-updated itself to 10.6.2 recently, but there is still no label file in the English version. Just out of curiosity I downloaded and installed the German version 10.6.1 and a 7H0-937-08x-09.cbl seems to have been there at least since a June update. Through the German version I was able to find out what most of the bits in long coding are for, but unfortunately the DE version claims my interface is unregistered/unauthorised and therefore won't let me change and save the coding. OK, I wrote down the interesting bits and then changed them in my authorised EN version, but that is a bit fiddly....

My interface is from an authorised Finnish distributor (ALT-Control) and the English VCDS recognises it and grants it a full authorisation. But are the German full versions only available to customers who bought their interface from a German distributor? Or should I first uninstall the EN version together with the interface driver and only then install the DE version with its driver?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Even though I am prepping the new data version for 10.6.3 as I write this, I can only ask you to wait. The stuff you refer to in the German files is not correct either - that is one reason why we have not translated it so far. Basically what I am saying is that it's done when it's done... Sorry for not having better news for you.


----------



## Der Finne. (Nov 5, 2010)

Theresias said:


> Sorry for not having better news for you.


No need to be sorry, I find it good news that progress is taking place.  Like you said, it's done when it's done.

BTW, the customer communication and support from you R-T guys is great, keep up the good work!


----------



## Der Finne. (Nov 5, 2010)

No success so far in finding a 'Taillights as DRL' bit...  

I've even taken a risk of messing up the BCM and tried setting every single bit that had a value of '0' to '1', one by one. Took quite a while to do for every bit of the 30 bytes: Set this '0' bit to '1' -> still no taillights? -> change that bit back to '0' -> change the next bit to '1' -> still no taillights? -> etc. You get the picture.... 

Now could this be the solution: 
I've found the "Scandinavian bit" (Byte 12 bit 0) that turns on the parking lights (front, rear and plate) as soon as the ignition is on (and the light switch still in '0' position). The problem is that with this Scandinavian setting the front LEDs are always dimmed to parking brightness when they should be at full DRL brightness, and only dim when the switched is turned from '0' to 'parking' or 'low beam' position. 
_Is there a way to adjust the LED brightness in the '0' position through an adaptation channel?_ 

I just realized I haven't posted my autoscan here. Should I email the files to someone or just add them as text to this thread?


----------



## My1stIbi (Oct 15, 2010)

Autoscan: just add them as text. I'm curious 'couse it should be similar to mine


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Der Finne. said:


> I just realized I haven't posted my autoscan here. Should I email the files to someone or just add them as text to this thread?


 Please email it to support. http://www.ross-tech.com/contact.html 

If you have the original scan with the factory coding please include the data from address 09. 

Are you sure the DRL coding was in Byte 12, bit 0 -or- Byte 12, bit 7 ? Please confirm your findings with that email if you don't mind.


----------



## Der Finne. (Nov 5, 2010)

Thank you Dana, mail sent your way...  

And to make *My1stIbi* happy as well, here's my autoscan included directly in this thread: 


```
Thursday,04,November,2010,20:34:02:57605 
 VCDS Version: Release 10.6.1 
 Data version: 20100831 
  
  
  
 -------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 -------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
  
  
 Chassis Type: 6N0 
 Scan: 01 03 08 09 10 15 17 19 25 44 55 56 0B 
  
 VIN: WVWZZZ6RZBY08somethingsomething...    
  
 01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000 
 03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000 
 04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000 
 08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
 09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000 
 10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000 
 15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000 
 17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000 
 19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000 
 25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000 
 44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000 
 55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000 
 56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000 
   
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 Address 01: Engine (J623-CBZB)       Labels: 03F-906-070-CBZ.clb 
    Part No SW: 03F 906 070 D    HW: 03F 906 070 D 
    Component: SIMOS10.20H02 6897   
    Revision: --------    Serial number:                
    Coding: 001900D6202400080000 
    Shop #: WSC 00788 648 00255 
    ASAM Dataset: EV_ECM12TFS02103F906070D 002011 
    ROD: EV_ECM12TFS02103F906070D.rod 
    VCID: 234F024A9BA7 
  
 No fault code found. 
 Readiness: 0110 0101 
  
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104)       Labels: NONE 
    Part No SW: 6R0 907 379 AJ    HW: 6R0 907 379 AF 
    Component: ESP8.2i front H05 0001   
    Revision: --------     
    Coding: 210228E3217500B9842A14E584D500401300 
    Shop #: WSC 00788 648 00255 
    VCID: 8609FBDE8855 
  
 No fault code found. 
  
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301)       Labels: NONE 
    Part No SW: 6R0 820 045 J    HW: 6R0 820 045 J 
    Component: Climatic       25 0660   
    Revision: 00 11 25     
    VCID: 356BCC122533 
  
 1 Fault Found: 
 00457 - Control Module for Network (J519)  
             013 - Check DTC Memory - Intermittent 
              Freeze Frame: 
                     Fault Status: 00101101 
                     Fault Priority: 6 
                     Fault Frequency: 1 
                     Reset counter: 79 
                     Mileage: 1786 km 
                     Time Indication: 0 
                     Date: 2001.14.18 
                     Time: 19:30:25 
  
  
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519)       Labels: REDIR FAIL! 
    Part No SW: 7H0 937 089 B    HW: 7H0 937 089  
    Component: BCM T5GP Li4  H47 0221   
    Revision: BS047001    Serial number: 0349 239100307 
    Coding: 24B029BF08A10000002000B17C2B05D01FC0670F60051041200000000000 
    Shop #: WSC 12469 483 00190 
    VCID: 356BCC122533 
  
    Part No SW: 6R0 959 801 R    HW: 6R0 959 801 R 
    Component: J386__TSG_FT  006 0912  
    Coding: 08BC30 
  
    Part No SW: 6R0 959 802 T    HW: 6R0 959 802 T 
    Component: J387__TSG_BT  006 0912  
    Coding: 08BC30 
  
 No fault code found. 
  
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J446)       Labels: 6R0-919-475.clb 
    Part No SW: 6R0 919 475     HW: 6R0 919 475  
    Component: PARKHILFE 4K  H07 0008   
    Revision: --------    Serial number: 71391023661843 
    Coding: 100001 
    Shop #: WSC 00788 648 00255 
    ASAM Dataset: EV_VW250ParkiAssis2 S01006 
    ROD: EV_VW250ParkiAssis2.rod 
    VCID: FBFF9A2AC397 
  
 No fault code found. 
  
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 Address 15: Airbags (J234)       Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb 
    Part No SW: 6R0 959 655 K    HW: 6R0 959 655 K 
    Component: VW10Airbag007 H09 0020   
    Revision: --------    Serial number: 003GX006BRGQ 
    Coding: 003037 
    Shop #: WSC 00788 648 00255 
    ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10BPAVW250 A01001 
    ROD: EV_AirbaVW10BPAVW250_VW25.rod 
    VCID: 4A918FEE5CCD 
  
    Driver's Airbag Crash Sensor:  
    Serial number: 3572SRB40000C7C4E19H 
  
    Passenger Side Airbag Crash Sensor:  
    Serial number: 3582SRB40000C940BA05 
  
    Driver's Rear Airbag Crash Sensor:  
    Serial number: 3515RRB40576THNC3HB+ 
  
    Passenger's Rear Airbag Crash Sensor:  
    Serial number: 3525RRB40576THNCK1QF 
  
 No fault code found. 
  
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 Address 17: Instruments (J285)       Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb 
    Part No SW: 6R0 920 860 F    HW: 6R0 920 860 F 
    Component: KOMBI         H04 0304   
    Serial number: 00000000000000 
    Coding: 140E00 
    Shop #: WSC 00788 648 00255 
    ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04086 
    ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW25.rod 
    VCID: 3777C61A3F3F 
  
 No fault code found. 
  
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533)       Labels: 6N0-909-901-6R.CLB 
    Part No SW: 6N0 909 901     HW: 7H0 937 089  
    Component: GW-K-CAN TP20 0221   
    Coding: 002000 
    Shop #: WSC 12469 483 00190 
    VCID: F0E5BD069AD1 
  
 No fault code found. 
  
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 Address 25: Immobilizer (J334)       Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb 
    Part No SW: 5K0 953 234     HW: 5K0 953 234  
    Component: IMMO          H04 0304   
    Serial number:                
    Coding: 000000 
    Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
    ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03008 
    ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW25.rod 
    VCID: EAD1AF6EBC0D 
  
 No fault code found. 
  
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 Address 44: Steering Assist        Labels: 6Q0-423-156.LBL 
    Part No: 6R0 423 156 B 
    Component: LenkhilfeTRW        V277   
    Coding: 11250 
    Shop #: WSC 00788   
    VCID: 2F67FE7AC76F 
  
 No fault code found. 
  
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 Address 55: Xenon Range (J431)       Labels: None 
    Part No SW: 6R0 907 357     HW: 6R0 907 357  
    Component: LWR-ECU       H02 0070   
    Revision: --------    Serial number: -------------- 
    Coding: 0110000001000000 
    Shop #: WSC 00788 648 00255 
    ASAM Dataset: EV_HeadlRegulVWLWRPt 001004 
    ROD: EV_HeadlRegulVWLWRPt.rod 
    VCID: F7F7861AFFBF 
  
 No fault code found. 
  
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 Address 56: Radio (J0503)       Labels: 5M0-035-1XX-56.CLB 
    Part No SW: 3C8 035 195     HW: 3C8 035 195  
    Component: Radio RCD510  040 0166   
    Revision: 00000001    Serial number: VWZ1Z3K6407481 
    Coding: 0500040002 
    Shop #: WSC 00788 648 00255 
    VCID: E5CBDC525513 
  
 No fault code found. 
  
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 Address 0B: Sec. Air Heating 
 Cannot be reached 
  
 End   ---------------------------------------------------------------------
```


----------



## My1stIbi (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks for pleasing my curiosity  

Odd to see VAG using yet another component for 09-Centr.Elec.: 
Ibiza: BCM PQ25 Re4 H46 0321 
Polo: BCM T5GP Li4 H47 0221 

Maybe it's because yours a TSI and mine an TDi Ecomotive? 
Or could it have something todo with yours having Xenon headlights? 
(I am new to the VAG cars as I got my first in august last year).


----------



## Der Finne. (Nov 5, 2010)

My1stIbi said:


> Maybe it's because yours a TSI and mine an TDi Ecomotive?
> Or could it have something todo with yours having Xenon headlights?


 Polo and Ibiza both use three main types of 09-BCMs: part numbers 6R0 937 087 (entry-level), 6R0 937 088 (mid-level) and 7H0 937 089 (high-end). Then there are various different versions of each (suffixes B, C, D and so forth), . 

I've taken a look in the ETKA, and only the Bixenon-Polos would seem to have the '7H0 937 089' BCM. Might be the same for the Ibiza, though I haven't looked into it.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

There are a couple more variants which do not show up in the parts catalog, especially the low line versions like 084, 085, 086 will usually not be listed because they can be replaced with 087, 088 and 089 types. Listing 087 as entry, 088 as mid and 089 as high is not accurate.  

Anyhow, Dana and I are working on this - there will be a new version/update this week but it will not have the recent changes (yet). However, we plan on getting this all sorted for you ASAP.


----------



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

awesome


----------



## My1stIbi (Oct 15, 2010)

@Der Finne: thanks for the intel! I'm learning all the time. 
Does your car support Staging BTW? Mine doesn't 
I'm collecting documentation about the 6J at seat-online.nl (in Dutch for obvious reasons). One of the documents is about staging with references to other instrumentation clusters that do support it. See this topic as well.


----------



## Der Finne. (Nov 5, 2010)

My1stIbi said:


> @Der Finne: thanks for the intel! I'm learning all the time.
> Does your car support Staging BTW? Mine doesn't


Mine neither.


----------



## Twannie (Jul 22, 2012)

*No luck?*

Hi Finne,

Any luck yet, I am looking for the same thing as you.
100% DRL with rear lights


----------



## kunaltaank (Apr 20, 2012)

I have the same requirement. DRLs at full with tail lights on as parking. Please add me and my 2011 Passat B7 in India to the waiting list as well. 

Thanks


----------

